

API Consoles for Music Platforms: Rdio, Spotify, Rhapsody and The Echo Nest - shanley
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/music_and_weather_apis/

======
rhizome
I don't know what this is supposed to be, but it looks like a nice collation
of documentary usage. Thanks!

